# Mersin-Turkey



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/12799365









http://500px.com/photo/15976063










http://500px.com/photo/4973774









http://500px.com/photo/10757117









http://500px.com/photo/10890793


----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)

*MERSİN- The host city of the 2013 Mediterranean Games*































facebook 
wowturkey


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

*by Bekir Kurt*
www.twitter.com
















































*by mak.27* 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7926211722/sizes/c/in/photostream/


----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Skyscraper B&W by msa107, on Flickr


Skyscraper Darkened by msa107, on Flickr


----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## arda84 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------

